

Google wants to make your passwords obsolete - mycodebreaks
http://www.forbes.com/sites/amadoudiallo/2013/11/30/google-wants-to-make-your-passwords-obsolete/#!

======
halfoot
this has been around for ages,what if i lose the YubiKey Neo, i will lose
access to all the sites i login and what alternative method will be there to
authenticate myself?

